# Lucky ME



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Yesterday I and Sharon attended the 27th Annual U.P. Whitetails Fundraising Banquet in Marquette---------------------and this time I was lucky enough to win This rifle a Savage Model 24 , 223/20 ga--I've always liked these --Glad I now have the 20 again I gave my Son-in-law my 24v 222/20ga a few years back and always wished I still had it :frown:** --------I'm Happy now I have both the 20 and the 12 ga version----------------pic of the pair 12 ga on top*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. Skip, looks real nice.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

guess it's true .you get back what you give. congrats.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Guys --------------------Hey There are 22 deer feeding in my back yard right now from 15 yds to 30yds one small fork buck still has his right side on but all other bucks have holes up there lol---------Fun to watch them feeding----and the Old Females are the BOSS--same ,same in the Deer World LOL :hot:** :help:*


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice win. Congratulations.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:thumbsup: You had the right ticket--- nice weapon.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have always wanted one of those !!! nice prize for sure Skip !! Congrats


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You're right about the Boss part Skip. Haven't seen any deer around my place for couple months, to much snow and the I think the yote's have picked most of them off.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on the new toy Skip. You've got some painting to do now.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

WOW!! congrats on the big WIN


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey pilgim, now you have one to use as a crutch as you get older and one for hunting GRIZZ!

Congrats!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

They're a winner for sure!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good survival concept gun. Used to have one in .22LR/.410 but gave it to my nephew.

I like yours better.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice one skip looks like your luck is changing bud now get some glass on her and get that gray fox that's been hanging around your place all winter


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Way to go Skip. Just a little return for eveything you do for others Congrats.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

congrats on the new shooter Skip..........


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think Rodney called it right.


----------

